# How the Earth Was Made



## 2002valkyrie (Mar 2, 2010)

Tonight on the History Chanel they will be showing the topic " Gold Crush " It will be very interesting. I will explain what I can to myself after the show is over but the rest of ya'll need to watch it for yourselves.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 2, 2010)

I've been watching the previews for this to. 

Thanks valkyrie .


----------



## 2002valkyrie (Mar 2, 2010)

What got me was the giant strip mine with the microscopic gold in black soil and them big pretty bars. Looks real intriguing.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 2, 2010)

I read anything i can about black sands. That's what got my attention.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 3, 2010)

Dam good show. The pdf I posted above was kind of covered in the show. It showed some of Barrick’s operations in Chile. It also explained some of the science behind the problem they are having with the recovery of gold because of silica entrapment. That’s what I based the proposed theory of in the pdf above on.
I talked to some folks from Barrick a couple of weeks back. I like to do follow up’s on things sometimes and this is one of them. Thought she ( Dr Kondos assistant ) said that she couldn’t tell me if the persons idea they selected to test was indeed working or not she did say that they haven’t ruled out going back through the submissions and taking a look again. Huummm. http://www.unlockthevalue.com/Home.aspx
On another note. Chris maybe you can help on this one. Before the gold episode there was another show on talking about chrome. It said that they dip plastic grills like on the new F-150 ford into a solution of palladium and that it’s adsorbed on to the plastic so they can plate it with chrome. Interesting.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 3, 2010)

The plastic is etched (usually in a very concentrated acid) to give the surface some bite, then immersed in palladium chloride and/or tin chloride to 'seed' the deposition process, then electroless nickel or electroless copper plated before electrolytic copper plating; additional plating can follow. Any nonconductive body can be sensitized(tin chloride),activated(palladium chloride) and then immersed in a concentrated electroless nickel plating bath.

The science is the real interesting part. I guess that means i need to stop stirring solutions with my plastic spoon. I also seen this in one of Steve's video where he stired his solution while adding smb and they was a mirror finsish left on the plastic stir spoon. Glass Glass Glass.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 3, 2010)

In order to plate Ni or Cu or whatever on non-conductive surfaces (plastic, glass, flowers, etc.), it has been common for many years to first dip the part in a weak Pd or Sn "sensitizing solution" (after a proper cleaning cycle). The Pd or Sn doesn't actually produce a visible metallic coating on the part but it coats the part with enough metallic "seeds" for a continuous electroless Cu coating to be deposited. After that, an electroplated Ni or Cu can be deposited. The small amount of Pd (possibly an atom thick) on the part would be nearly chemically undetectable. This has long been the method for thru-hole plating on circuit boards.


----------



## qst42know (Mar 3, 2010)

From reading either a Chloride of Sn or Pd can be used to prep glass to produce mirrors.


----------

